
Ask HN: Is it better to build your idea as a startup, or in your current Corp? - TQBTMTH
financially speaking.<p>EDIT: Idea below refers to something a bit more tangible than described. Something with solid basis on its own (maybe a new algo&#x2F;app&#x2F;etc).<p>You are enabled within your large place of employment (corporation) to present and build ideas. You&#x27;re unsure about rewards beyond what is written into your employment agreement (standard bonus(es), RSUs).<p>Do you give up the rights to your idea, but doing so because you have solid backing of a corporation?<p>Or do you receive funding for the idea and try to build a startup?
======
sturza
Have you heard about the concept of "intrepreneur"?

An intrepreneur is a person who behaves like an entrepreneur whilst being
employed. Intrepreneurs are usually encourages to develop their ideas into a
workable product by the companies they work for. Like an entrepreneur, an
intrepreneur is motivated, creative, and able to think outside of the box.

In most of the companies, if this venture is a success, it can spin off in a
new company and the intrepreneur can get a good amount of equity.

